# Shotgun Reloading question



## cbanta (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey guys,
I recently got into reloading and picked up a versamec reloader, and went to the local sporting goods store with a buddy that used to reload all the time, He told me that Primers don't really matter what kind you get but then after reloading my first box I reread through the Alliant booklet I got and it mentioned something about the CCI209 and CCI209M not being interchangable. Now I'm worried that if i shoot these shells my gun is going to explode or something. Is this recipe within safe limits?
WIN AA 2 3/4"
17 Grains Red Dot powder
WT12 Wad
1 1/8 oz #8 Shot

I appreciate your input guys,
Chris


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

cbanta
I recently started reloading steel shot last year. and every component in a recipe is important. follow them to the letter. you can get a major difference in pressure and speed changes by changing primers one or two grains of powder. or just a few pellets. even by subbing wads or hulls. so please follow the rec. to the letter in order to keep all of your fingers and your face in tact. also if your using alliant steel powder it has to be weighed for each load. it will not run through any loader.

good luck


----------



## cbanta (Dec 29, 2008)

I have to get the correct charge bar/powder bushing so I hand weighed each shell. I try to be careful, especially with things that go boom, my buddy had me under the impression that primers were all the same, I'm now realizing that he was wrong.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

With steel it's a whole different ballgame vs lead as the pressures are much higher and the loads way less forgiving of errors. The pressures peak and spike easier to the slow burning powders and incompressible shot.

Looking at the comparable data on alliant's site, you should be fine, the WT12 is suppose to be a cheap replacement for the WAA12 as per winchester. My Claybuster WT12's say to use WAA12 or WT12 data. The WAA12 with CCI209M list 17-18.5 gr of red dot in the AA hull with the WAA12 wad and 1 1/8 oz. as per alliant's data. Personally, I would shoot them and not think twice, but thats up to you.


----------



## cbanta (Dec 29, 2008)

awesome, so I'm on the light side if anything, I appreciate your help!


----------

